# Ordre des clips + vignette



## Queerasfolk (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai deux petits soucis avec l'Apple TV concernant les clips :

1/ Mes clips sont regroupés en albums sous iTunes, classés avec des numéros de piste pour qu'ils soient dans l'ordre de création. Sous iTunes , pas de problème, mais dans l'interface de l'Apple TV, ils sont classés par ordre alphabétique. Y a-t-il un moyen de retrouver l'ordre logique ?

2/ Toujours pour les clips, les vignettes n'apparaissent pas. A part pour certains, tous ont la même vignette (qui ne correspond pas au clip). Sous iTunes, pourtant, le visualiseur affiche bien la vignette correspondante. J'ai tenté en lisant le clip sur Mac et en choisissant "définir comme affiche" au plan voulu, ça change bien dans le visualiseur iTunes, mais pas sur Apple TV. Par contre, je remarque que le fait d'utiliser la fonction "définir comme affiche" ne rempli pas l'onglet "illustration" des informations du fichier.

Merci d'avance,


----------

